# Andrea Beghetto



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2017)

Esterno sinistro classe 1994. Acquistato dal Genoa dopo l'ottima esperienza alla SPAL, per la quale ha giocato benissimo negli ultimi 6 mesi. Toccherà a Juric farlo coesistere con Laxalt.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Febbraio 2017)

A noi ci manca da molto tempo (Sergio/Jankulovski) un bel mancino veloce e dei piedi educati che possa impostare la azione da dietro.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2017)

Figlio d'arte 
Chi ricorda il papà che giocava nel miracoloso vicenza di guidolin?
Vinse la coppa italia e sfiorò il clamoroso trionfo in coppa delle coppe, dove si piegò solo in finale al chelsea di vialli e zola.
In quel vicenza giocavano ambro, luiso, zauli, otero, di napoli, di carlo, coco , mendez , schenardi, baronio.
Che livello!!! Non la serie A di oggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Figlio d'arte
> Chi ricorda il papà che giocava nel miracoloso vicenza di guidolin?
> Vinse la coppa italia e sfiorò il clamoroso trionfo in coppa delle coppe, dove si piegò solo in finale al chelsea di vialli e zola.
> In quel vicenza giocavano ambro, luiso, zauli, otero, di napoli, di carlo, coco , mendez , schenardi, baronio.
> Che livello!!! Non la serie A di oggi.



Giocò anche col Treviso mi pare Beghetto senior.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Giocò anche col Treviso mi pare Beghetto senior.



Quello era luigi. Centravanti.
Cugino del papà di questo ragazzino.
Famiglia di calciatori, insomma


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello era luigi. Centravanti.
> Cugino del papà di questo ragazzino.
> Famiglia di calciatori, insomma



Giusto, ora ricordo. Di quel Vicenza ricordo anche Iannuzzi e Ambrosetti.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Giocò anche col Treviso mi pare Beghetto senior.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello era luigi. Centravanti.
> Cugino del papà di questo ragazzino.
> Famiglia di calciatori, insomma



Anche io pensavo fosse luigi, però poi facendo i calcoli avrebbe fatto il figlio a 21 anni, mi sembrava strano.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Figlio d'arte
> Chi ricorda il papà che giocava nel miracoloso vicenza di guidolin?
> Vinse la coppa italia e sfiorò il clamoroso trionfo in coppa delle coppe, dove si piegò solo in finale al chelsea di vialli e zola.
> In quel vicenza giocavano ambro, luiso, zauli, otero, di napoli, di carlo, coco , mendez , schenardi, baronio.
> Che livello!!! Non la serie A di oggi.



Mamma se la ricordo quella squadra, ero andato pure una volta allo stadio con mio padre a vederli in Europa! Il Vicenza ragazzi, una squadra di bassa classifica aveva una rosa che ora se la giocherebbe li con il Milan.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Quest'anno ha siglato tre assist in un'unica partita, ha veramente un gran mancino.


----------

